# In honor of KC



## [email protected] (Jan 22, 2013)

You can read about what happened to KC in the thread "sad news" - I thought about putting this topic under that thread, but I decided against it... the news on KC was from last year, and I didn't want my report on my little project for KC (and Ivy) to be sad news again. 

I know everyone from online community was important to KC, so I decided to share this project I had been working on since the accident.

The project I was working on was the "&#21315;&#32701;&#40372;/Senbazuru (Thousand Origami Cranes)" for Ivy in honor of KC. Thousand origami cranes is a group of one thousand origami paper cranes (&#40372; tsuru) held together by strings. In a mythical sense, Japanese believe that anyone who folds a thousand origami cranes will be granted a wish by a crane, and you are granted eternal good luck, instead of just one wish, such as long life or recovery from illness or injury. 

I started doing this project by myself, wishing to do just something for Ivy and KC. I found it very comforting to fold cranes - it felt like my wish may actually come true, and by giving them away to Ivy, maybe Ivy 's wish also. After a while I asked my friends in Japan to help me complete this project since I really wanted to give this senbazuru to Ivy as soon as possible. 

My friends helped me a lot, and at the end the number of cranes well exceeded 1000. This was my first time to do the threading part, so it didn't come out perfect.... but my wish is all in there. Here are some photos.


----------



## G-rat (Jan 22, 2013)

That is immensely beautiful. What an excellent way to honor and memorialize someone great.


----------



## mr drinky (Jan 22, 2013)

Very cool, and a wonderful idea.

k.


----------



## Crothcipt (Jan 22, 2013)

OH WOW!!


----------



## knyfeknerd (Jan 22, 2013)

Super-cool! Looks great Sara!


----------



## sudsy9977 (Jan 22, 2013)

Wow....very cool way to pay tribute to kc....I only met him once but u could tell he was a great guy right away....Ryan


----------



## TamanegiKin (Jan 22, 2013)

Whoa, that's really rad.


----------



## Lefty (Jan 22, 2013)

That's amazing, Sara! You seem like a really great person, and we're lucky to have you around.


----------



## dough (Jan 22, 2013)

ya lefty i was just thinking.... this is such a unique community. sharp knives bringing together so many different people together.

sara im glad you share with us.


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (Jan 22, 2013)

Sara, you do incredible things with paper! It would look cool hanging from a ceiling like a paper chandelier.

What a sweet, sweet gesture.


----------



## steeley (Jan 22, 2013)

A Thousand Cranes . That is beautiful.


----------



## sachem allison (Jan 22, 2013)

excellent, Sara. I know Ivy will love it and KC also.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 22, 2013)

Thank you guys. I really felt being useless for a long time, not knowing what to do and what I can do.... then I realized that there's nothing I can really do other than to have my thoughts there for Ivy, and to remember KC. This project helped me a lot. When I was nearing the completion, there was the strangest moment - I came to a sudden realization that KC had been gone this long now and I'm almost finishing my senbazuru. 

I hope Ivy and KC somewhere up there will like it. I'm a big believer that KC is still watching us from above


----------



## rshu (Jan 22, 2013)

Very beautiful and such a kind gesture. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Jan 23, 2013)

Thanks Sara,when ever I use my single bevel Gyuto can't help but think of KCMA


----------

